# cant play sc2 vs AI



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi! i got legal non beta version of starcraft 2 wings of liberty and when i click on v.s ai on singleplayer menu it gives me: NO CONTENT FOUND. some help?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi matiradik,

Try reinstalling the game it seems that the games files have become corrupted on install.
Use Revo (from signature) to uninstall initially.

Thanks.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

umm... i also didnt find any battle.net folders or smthing.... i searched some forums and they said that there should be battle.net folder in application data


----------

